# Goodbye Melody



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I still cannot believe that you are gone, and I pray to a better place and that we will meet again.

To a much loved, beautiful little cat whom we utterly adored.

Goodnightand Godbless.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

God bless you Melody 
R.I.P Little one xxxx

We will all be here to look after your mum who needs all the support and comforting she can get at the moment. 
You were/are very much loved and missed and your mum is very much loved also, we will take care of her while you run free at Rainbow Bridge. XXXX


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to her.

R.I.P pretty girl and play happily in Rainbow Bridge.

With love
Gillie
x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless goognight sweetie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry, she was a very beautiful cat. R.I.P Melody x x x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*RIP melody my thoughts and prayers are with you Nina *


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

rip little one  thinking of you nina xx


----------



## funkydogstuff (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Never an easy time.
Our thoughts are with you.
x


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news,our thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time xx
Have fun at the bridge Melody xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

RIP Melody
The thoughts are with you Nina at this sad time.xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww what a lovly girl.....R.I.P little one have fun chasing the mice..xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Goodnight Melody. Have fun playing sweetheart, knowing how very much you were loved by your four legged and two legged family.

xxxx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P. Melody xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

R.I.P Melody so sorry for your loss..... have fun at the bridge sweet girl


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I can never thank my cyber friends enough for your support and kindness since Melody died last week.

We are united in many ways on this forum, none more so than in times of sorrow. Thank you all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Nina said:


> I can never thank my cyber friends enough for your support and kindness since Melody died last week.
> 
> We are united in many ways on this forum, none more so than in times of sorrow. Thank you all.


That's what friends are for Nina. 
That's why we are only ever a click away. I know it's still early days but i hope your pain is easing a little.....xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P sweet Melody,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

She was a gorgeous cat, rest in peace Melody.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of little Melody she was ans is a beautiful girl may she rest in peace xxx


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Nina said:


> I still cannot believe that you are gone, and I pray to a better place and that we will meet again.
> 
> To a much loved, beautiful little cat whom we utterly adored.
> 
> ...


Aww im so sorry to here about your loss, i bet she had the best time ever with you and was so lucky having a mum like you RIP little one x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Soo sorry for your loss - may she run free....x.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------

